# controller-> jspx from-> controler



## Tacco (10. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich rufe ein jspx auf die ein from hat und mochte darüber inhalte an den controller zurücksenden der darauf reagirt.

nur leide ab ich bisher noch nichts hienbekommen das ich im controller wieder zurif habe.

gibts dazu ein hinweis wie man die inhalte zurücksenden kann so das die auch ankommen und wie man sie im controller auslist.

wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben wird darüber in den beitrag geredet:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines-ee/82135-jsp-mvc.html

danke für die hilfe schon mal^^

Tacco


----------



## Tacco (10. Nov 2010)

Hier mal noch mein aktueller stand:

Jspx:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>

<div xmlns:c="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" xmlns:trail="http://www.osjava.org/taglibs/trail-1.0" xmlns:fmt="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/fmt" xmlns:form="http://www.springframework.org/tags/form" xmlns:jsp="http://java.sun.com/JSP/Page" xmlns:spring="http://www.springframework.org/tags" version="2.0" >

<spring:url value="/scripteditorupdate" var="updatescripteditor" />
<form action="${updatescripteditor}" method="POST"> 
<spring:message text="${gesamtstr}"/>

<form:select path="ergstr" cssStyle="width:300px" id="wenn">
<c:forEach var="ausw" items="${aus}">
<formption value="${ausw}" label="${ausw}" onclick=""/>
</c:forEach>
</form:select>
<input type="submit" id="proceed" value="weiter" />
</form> 

</div>
```

Controller:

```
@Controller
public class ScripteditorController 
{
private String gesamtstr = "1";
private String ergstr = "";
private String[] stra;

public ScripteditorController(){}

@RequestMapping(value= "/scripteditor/{id}", method=RequestMethod.GET)
public String index(@PathVariable("id") Strategie id, ModelMap modelmap)
{
id=Strategie.findStrategie(id.getStid());
System.out.println(gesamtstr+" "+ergstr);
if (ergstr.equals(""))
stra = wenn();
if (ergstr.equals("ENTER_LONG")||gesamtstr.equals("EX IT_LONG")||gesamtstr.equals("ENTER_SHORT")||gesamt str.equals("EXIT_SHORT"))
stra = ind();


gesamtstr+=ergstr;

modelmap.addAttribute("strategiechart",id);
modelmap.addAttribute("ergstr",ergstr);
modelmap.addAttribute("gesamtstr",gesamtstr);
modelmap.addAttribute("aus",stra);
return "/scripteditor";
}

@RequestMapping(value = "/scripteditorupdate", method=RequestMethod.GET)
public String updateScripteditor(Long tbid, String ergstr, String gesamtstr, Strategie strategiechart, ModelMap modelmap)
{

System.out.println(tbid);
System.out.println(gesamtstr+" "+ergstr);
if (ergstr.equals(""))
stra = wenn();
if (ergstr.equals("ENTER_LONG")||gesamtstr.equals("EX IT_LONG")||gesamtstr.equals("ENTER_SHORT")||gesamt str.equals("EXIT_SHORT"))
stra = ind();


gesamtstr+=ergstr;

modelmap.addAttribute("strategiechart",strategiech art);
modelmap.addAttribute("ergstr",ergstr);
modelmap.addAttribute("gesamtstr",gesamtstr);
modelmap.addAttribute("aus",stra);
return "/scripteditor";
}
…
```

ich bekommen nur über keine funktion die werte zurück. ihrgentwas muss noch fehelen aber hab nur siet tagelangen google nichts gefunden was funktoirt hat.

MFG
Tacco


----------



## Tacco (11. Nov 2010)

ich hab herausgefunden das wenn ich 

```
<form:hidden path="strategiechart.stid"/>
```
im form einbaue bekomme ich bei 

```
@RequestMapping(value = "/scripteditorupdate", method=RequestMethod.GET)
public String updateScripteditor(Long stid, String ergstr, String gesamtstr, Strategie strategiechart, ModelMap modelmap)
{
```
Long stid, 
denn wert über liefert aber ich komm mit den anderen werten noch nicht weiter.


----------

